
Ask: Local Tech Scene in Hangzhou, China? - DYZT
I&#x27;m going to Hangzhou, China for my wife&#x27;s student exchange program. We&#x27;ll be there for a month. I was hoping to have the opportunity to get acquainted with the Chinese tech scene and perhaps make local connections. Does anyone know of such a local tech scene? How can I learn more on what&#x27;s going on there?
======
mathewxiang
Just try to go this cafe shop [贝塔咖啡馆 | BetaCafe
Club]([http://www.cafebeta.com/](http://www.cafebeta.com/)) there are so many
start up or IT company around there, and many it guys will have meet up in
that, you will definitely love there.

~~~
DYZT
Thanks for the tip! Do you know any online communities I could join while I'm
still abroad?

~~~
mathewxiang
try this
[https://www.meetup.com/cities/cn/hangzhou/?country=cn&zipsta...](https://www.meetup.com/cities/cn/hangzhou/?country=cn&zipstatecity=hangzhou&state=&radius=25)

